# I'm looking for 3D apps like Alias Sketch and Typestry...



## gerbick (Mar 11, 2002)

dang it.  I'm SICK of looking around, and failing.

I'm just looking for a small, portable program like the old-school apps such as Alias Sketch! 2.0 or Pixar Typestry for Mac OS X... does anybody have any clues?  Or am I stuck using bigger programs like Maya, and Cinema?

or am I just searching for something that just doesn't exist?

I wonder if Pixar Typestry and Alias Sketch are now abandonware.  Perhaps... hmmmmm...


----------



## gerbick (Mar 14, 2002)

well?


----------



## .dev.lqd (Mar 14, 2002)

Could you be a little more feature specific? Are you modelling? Animating? For web, broadcast, cd/dvd? There are lots of smaller applications out there (a lot of these done by PC hobbyists... so windows might be a necessary evil). 

I'm learning cinema right now and am very impressed with it. Granted... not a lightweight beast at all... but it is very powerful without being very cumbersome.


----------



## gerbick (Mar 15, 2002)

programs like Cinema and Lightwave are too "heavy" for what I'm looking for.  Alias Sketch! and Typestry were simple, quick ways of getting 3D objects into my photoshop collages, what not.

I have a PC as well.  PLENTY of programs, like you stated - normally by some hobbyists - exist for quick creation of 3D geometry.  Freeware programs like sPatch (a patch/OpenGL program), HamaPatch, and what's amazing, I still have Pixar Typestry 2.0 for the PC, that works well in Win2k.  

I'm not doing any photorealistic models.  Just when I'm out and about, I'd like to use my iBook when inspiration hits me.  I already have/own 3DS MAX and the aforementioned 3D apps on the PC.  Just would be nice to have them on the Mac as well.


----------



## Zodex (Mar 3, 2003)

gerbick.... could i get my hands on Pixar Typestry I haven't seen that software for ages... i used to use it back in highschool and absolutely loved it... or if you knew where i could get my hands on it... it would be greatly apriciated.... Thanx in advance

Zodex
Zodex@yahoo.com


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2003)

This topic is a year old and 'gerbick' left the site 5 months ago


----------

